# Towing a trailer on L plates



## simonmottram (21 January 2010)

Hi all, 

I read on here a few months back that you could drive a trailer on L plates with a competent passenger if you had passed your test after 1997. Are there any limitations to this - can you only carry one horse? can you go on the motorway etc. 

Many thanks


----------



## BFG (21 January 2010)

My friend towed on the motorway with horses in while on L plates with a passenger that is legally allowed to tow.  I am sure she would have checked this out first.

It is my understanding that you can but i would check with DVLA or a towing test center.


----------



## lastphoenix (21 January 2010)

Hi, i did my trailer test recently....you are allowed to tow if you took your  driving test after 97 as long as you have L plates on the vehicle and a passenger that has either passed their trailer test or took their driving test before 97. You can go on motorways, ans tow normally with no limitations, hope that helps.


----------



## kylie88 (21 January 2010)

Yea that is right but I contacted the DVLA re motorways and they told me NO as you are towing on a provsional towing licence, also check ur insurace will cover you


----------



## simonmottram (21 January 2010)

thanks guys i'll probably get in touch before i go on the motorway.   Would be a pain to be pulled over with the horses in the back and my 'competent driver' would never dream of towing a trailer. 

Many thanks


----------



## DollyDolls (21 January 2010)

No learner is allowed on any motorway.  

Yes, you can put anything in the trailer as long as it's not over the weight limit for the trailer or the vehicle towing.

The competent driver must have the towing part on their licence &amp; double check with insurance as they normally use any excuse to get out of paying.....***Get it in writing***


----------



## star (21 January 2010)

you ARE allowed on the motorway - my blinking trailer instructor took me on there loads.  you have a full car license - this entitles you to drive on the motorway.  just because you're a learner at towing a trailer doesn't mean you've suddenly forgotten the rules of the road and cant drive on a motorway!  so, the answer to the original question is yes, it is fine.  The DVLA are shite - they dont even know the answers to their own rules!  i went all over the place in my trailer as a learner, with a horse on board and my competant driver (my mother who would never dream of towing a trailer which makes it all a bit ridiculous!).  we met plenty of police cars on our travels round the M25 etc.  Not a problem.


----------



## Kub (22 January 2010)

Agree with star, I have contacted the DVLA numerous times and their answer differed every time, it's ridiculous. From my research, I've found that you are find to drive a horsebox as long as you have L plates and someone in the passenger seat who can legally drive it if required. So who wants to volunteer for me??


----------

